# 40's Radio



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Some may find this of interest.. http://www.1940sukradio.co.uk

It is a bit nostalgic......


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Tut, tut. BROADCASTING from the Radio Room you will have the Postmaster General after you in two shakes.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Memories of being "Radio South Atlantic" with an audience of 1 as we swapped Miles Davis tracks on one of the 2 mhz RT frequencies. Who said a Crusader RT was rubbish !


----------

